# Sanity Check, What would you bid?



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Looking at the attached property what would your bids be for a per inch structure. 1-3.99, 4-6.99, etc. Salt extra, currently running bags which has me feeling tired already. Based on my calculations it's about 2.5 acres, was going to leave a skid on site despite being slightly overkill.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

(2) 30 packs of Busch light

You should post what you are bidding if you want true input... just saying, guys don't like bidding jobs for everyone, but will give better constructive feedback if you post what you bid at.

Just a little food for thought. Take it for what you will.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

with the shape of it a skid may be a better way....where is the snow pile going


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Bidding is so subjective and reginonal that there's no good way for us to tell you. 

The better way to ask this question is how long do you think it will take to plow this? Then multiply that by your hourly rate.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

$500 for 1-4"? Are there any sidewalks? Where in NJ is it?


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Mr. Jon said:


> $500 for 1-4"? Are there any sidewalks? Where in NJ is it?


Some sidewalks along the fronts of the buildings.

Our bid is $550 for 1-4 and goes up a couple hundred for each set of snow depths.



leolkfrm said:


> with the shape of it a skid may be a better way....where is the snow pile going


Main snow all the way to the left side, and bottom right. Then a couple small spots for cleanup work.



John_DeereGreen said:


> Bidding is so subjective and reginonal that there's no good way for us to tell you.
> 
> The better way to ask this question is how long do you think it will take to plow this? Then multiply that by your hourly rate.


Yea I know, and I say that to people also! This site just won't leave my mind, which is the only reason I'm asking.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I cant imagine doing 2.5 acres with bags. Plus the price would be insane. That lot would probably take 2 pallets or more.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> I cant imagine doing 2.5 acres with bags. Plus the price would be insane. That lot would probably take 2 pallets or more.


Basically what I am thinking as well.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

This is crazy talk, why are we bidding at this point in the year?
Who has the contract now?
What are they getting paid to do it now,? Do you know?
How long will it take you to plow?
How lone will it take you At thoes diffrent deapth increments?
Why do you have incremental pricing?
What is your trigger depth?
What will your salt costs be?
Labor cost?
Insurance cost?
Fuel cost?
Wear and tear cost?
What are your Profit margins?


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

SnoFarmer said:


> This is crazy talk, why are we bidding at this point in the year?
> Who has the contract now?
> What are they getting paid to do it now,? Do you know?
> How long will it take you to plow?
> ...


All very valid questions!! You would be amazed how many people wait until December to begin looking for someone in this area! We have gotten probably a dozen requests for bids over the past 2 weeks. No one thinks snow in this area, major difference from the thought process in MN. I'm not sure who had it last year or what they were getting. I'm figuring three hours for a 1-4 " storm. No one will go for anything other than incremental pricing in this area. I am aware of my costs, I have been in business for a few years but doing smaller lots.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Ok,
Do some ciffer'en








Come up with a number.
Post that number.

And I bet you will have guys telling you if you are lowballing, in over your head, just aboot right,
Or high.

we don't have a clue what your overhead is, your ability, etc etc.to be abel to give you a number that would be competitive while making a livaiabel profit +.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

I posted my price a few posts up. 550 for 1-4. , and a couple hundred higher per increment. Just under 500 for salt.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

Seems like for a bigger storm it would be a pain to get all the snow from between the buildings to the limited areas that are options for piles. Like 3 step plowing. Push it out, push it over then stuff it/stack it. Just takes times is all.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

crazyboy said:


> I posted my price a few posts up. 550 for 1-4. , and a couple hundred higher per increment. Just under 500 for salt.


How cheap are you getting bags? A pallet of salt is just over a ton. My cheapest price I can find is 3.99 a bag. 49 bags a pallet. That's a little over $200 a pallet after tax. Doesn't leave you much for profit at all for salting.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> How cheap are you getting bags? A pallet of salt is just over a ton. My cheapest price I can find is 3.99 a bag. 49 bags a pallet. That's a little over $200 a pallet after tax. Doesn't leave you much for profit at all for salting.


Appologies, I am going to switch to bulk with this site. Was using bags only prior.

Can stack between the buildigs if needed in a bind, just doesnt play as well as the other spots with regreeze.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

crazyboy said:


> Appologies, I am going to switch to bulk with this site. Was using bags only prior.
> 
> Can stack between the buildigs if needed in a bind, just doesnt play as well as the other spots with regreeze.


Got it


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm in Jersey also. If you stack snow between the buildings, and the fire marshal is a pain, he is going to write up the property owner for blocking fire lanes. Just my opinion. Where are you at?


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> I'm in Jersey also. If you stack snow between the buildings, and the fire marshal is a pain, he is going to write up the property owner for blocking fire lanes. Just my opinion. Where are you at?


Good Point, Ocean Co here.


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

Is the building in the top left vacant? Parking spaces...?


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Jeep_thing said:


> Is the building in the top left vacant? Parking spaces...?


Yes it is vacant. Still part of the property


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

crazyboy said:


> Yes it is vacant. Still part of the property


Can you get permission to pile the snow there? Give the owner two prices- one if you haul the snow away and another if you stack in the empty lots. I am guessing which one he will choose...


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

Ill go along, throwing out numbers without seeing it. $600/push, figure roughly 4 hours/per push with all the mickey mousing around plus what ever time it takes for shoveling. $500 for salting, more for walks if the truck cant get it. Using bulk treated.

Those are my prices, we dont sub so guessing someone with a lower hourly would win at around 400/push


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

500 for push + sidewalks too cheap... you are in NJ ..... I'd be 850-1000$ per push 2-5" with a 300$ increase per increment. Another 500 for salt . Insurance is to exspensive.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

shawn_ said:


> 500 for push + sidewalks too cheap... you are in NJ ..... I'd be 850-1000$ per push 2-5" with a 300$ increase per increment. Another 500 for salt . Insurance is to exspensive.


Precicesly what I was thinking afterwards, thanks!!


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Do you have a loader already? you guys are all worried about the salt aspect, but what about equipment? How many trucks? shovelers? do you have a snowblower to leave on site? You aren't going to be able to do that site with just a truck. Snow will need to be carried quite a ways.


----------

